
Apache CouchDB 2.3.0 released - based2
http://mail-archives.apache.org/mod_mbox/www-announce/201812.mbox/%3C1599453459.785.1544116195420.JavaMail.Joan%40BRAIN%3E
======
based2
[https://blog.couchdb.org/](https://blog.couchdb.org/)

